

Guide to Microsoft Excel (for SEO professionals) - Roedou
http://www.distilled.co.uk/excel-for-seo/

======
sga
I realize Excel is fairly ubiquitous and can get certain jobs done but I can't
help but cringe at some of those IF statements and the maintenance that must
go into some of these sheets.

If you find you've reached the Excel Ninja level you might want to start
checking out some other tools. I'd suggest Python.

Either way nice write up. I'm sure people will find it very useful.

------
zacharycohn
This article is a great intro to higher level uses for Excel. Thanks for
writing it!

~~~
mikecp
Thanks! I really wrote it because I felt woefully under-skilled in the area,
and wanted to document what I was teaching myself.

------
jesusabdullah
The Fundamentals of Engineering exam actually tests for basic excel
competency. How crazy is that?

------
barista
The article does not mention PowerPivot which is an incredibly powerful tool
to do analysis and BI from Excel.

~~~
topcat31
I'm not familiar with powerpivot - is that a new feature in Excel2010? Have a
good link to share?

~~~
barista
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee210692.aspx>

